# North Florida Gathering III



## pineywoods

It was so much fun lets do it again. The dates for the next North Florida Gathering will be *October 9th 10th and 11th, 2009* we hope ya'll can come join us. People are welcome to come for the weekend or for the day. There is plenty of room for tents and I do have some spots with electric and water for RV's. The property is NW of Tallahassee and close to I-10. If camping is not your thing there are hotels and motels in the area and you can find the phone numbers for them in one of the links below. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72327

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73023


Any questions you may have ask and we'll try to answer them. If you want an RV spot please PM me as they are limited.


----------



## mcp9

ok.  i think i am going to try to make it this time.  NW Fl gathering 2 was during my daughter's bday.  im over in foley al, not too far.  i will know more as we get closer.


----------



## grouper sandwich

WooHoo!


----------



## irishteabear

It's already on my calendar. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope to see you there!


----------



## ganny76

I am in.  Hopefully no weddings get planned that weekend.  If so, I may just have to skip them.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Ganny, don't forget the "smoothie" mx for the "smoothie king".


----------



## jaxgatorz

Count me in !!  Some1 has to help nick split wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## sumosmoke

Can't wait to attend the 3rd Gathering!! Woohoo!!


----------



## mballi3011

Count us in from the other side of Fla. I'll start pickin up sticks I don't think I can swing an ax for splitting wood.


----------



## pineywoods

They don't swing the axe either they seem to like the log splitter tho. We hope to see some new faces this time and remember its a family event so if ya can talk them into it bring the family


----------



## bcfishman

Mballi,

You can come under one condition.

You gotta leave that chair on your deck at home. If you do bring it, there's a good chance it will fall victim to the weed burner.

Anyways, it ought to be a ton of fun.


----------



## alblancher

Florida is at Tiger Stadium that Saturday night.  How many of you Florida State guys are going to pull for the Tigers?

Putting it on the calandar.  Looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## goobi99

thats funny! i dont care who you are! gotta love college ball!


----------



## pineywoods

I sure hope I get a chance to get my flag pole up before the gathering 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Prolly have to add razor wire to protect it


----------



## jaxgatorz

LOLOL..We actualy may out number those slimey noles 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... Or u could just paint a goalline around it... Im sure that it would take longer than the weekend for them to cross it


----------



## jaxgatorz

bumpity bump


----------



## mcp9

for those who went to the first N fla gathering last october, how was the weather?


----------



## pineywoods

The weather was perfect for last Octobers gathering is was a little warm during the day but not hot and the evenings were cool enough we could sit around a camp fire but not cold. October is a tough month to guess the weather tho last year we had a couple freezes and also had some high eighties so just no telling


----------



## sumosmoke

On Sunday morning (of the last fall gathering) it got down into the upper 30s as a cold front was coming through. Thought it was perfect for a great fall day!


----------



## eman

Ifn Me and the misses show up can we run the purple and gold stars and bars up the flag pole ???
 Am going to try to make this one for sure!
           Bob


----------



## sumosmoke

Bob - I believe you and Al may be the ones tending to that flag pole 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 there will be equal representation so far of the SEC, except for those couple FSU fans ...


----------



## pineywoods

Sure hope people are making plans to attend we are gonna have a good time I'm sure


----------



## alblancher

Still planning on coming.  Just one question?  Will Florida have enough players out on bail to field a team?

Al


----------



## sumosmoke

Glad to hear you're still going to make it, Al. Maybe we can get ya to bring another jar of the mayhaw jelly! That stuff was awesome ..


----------



## alblancher

Hi Laurel,

BCfishman asked me for a couple of jars also.  I just finished with the jelly end of June (harvest is finally over) so I'll definetly bring some to the October Smoke Fest.  Thanks for the complient.  PM me your shipping info and I'll drop a jar or two in the mail same time I mail  BC's.  Muscadines are almost ready to pick so I'll wait until I have some of that ready to go.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

I plan on making it to this one....


----------



## pineywoods

Is it October yet


----------



## jaxgatorz

I was just thinking the same thing !!


----------



## flash

You should be proud to have Superman pay you a visit. Go Gators!!
       On the calendar. I'll make one of these someday.


----------



## flash

LOL, with Superman, you don't need a full team


----------



## bcfishman

Hey everyone. It's been a while since Ive posted or been active. Im, back in college and taking 18 hours this Summer B Term and life is CRAZY. Tons of work to do but it will be slowing down once fall starts.

Crazy to think the gathering will be in just over two months.

I can't wait. Anniversary is on the 8th so don't know how Ill swing this one, but one way or another Ill be there. Maybe get my brothers to come down for the weekend.

GO NOLES!!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Jerry, what ya need me to bring?  Maybe I will start making some batches of Boudin soon...


----------



## rio_grande

I asked for the days off and baring any major issues will be there with the faimly


----------



## bigtrain74

Of all the weekends!!! My father is turning 50 and im headed up to upstate New York for some King Salmon fishing...

I would have loved to have taken the 18 hour drive down to you!

And besides, I don't think my fiance would paticullary care for me heading down to Florida 2 weeks before our wedding... 

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## irishteabear

I'm still planning on coming down, more than likely will be solo.


----------



## erain

sounds like you all will have a blast!!!


----------



## alblancher

Flash,

Superman is probably the greatest potential 4th round pick to ever play college football.  Looks like we'll have more LSU fans at Piney's then cold blooded reptile fans.    Hey Cajun Smoke,  can some of that Boudin be alligator?  


Al


----------



## flash

No NFL team would be that stupid to wait that long. 

Tebow's biggest game in the season came against the  LSU Tigers on October 7, 2006, where he accounted for all three of the Gators' touchdowns, passing for two and rushing for another. Tebow had a one-yard run on the goal line for his first score, a one-yard "jump pass" to tight end Tate Casey, in which he jumped in the air and double-pumped his arm before releasing the ball, and a 35-yard play-action pass to wide receiver Louis Murphy. 

LSU will make a comeback, someday.


----------



## alblancher

Gator season opens first week of September, maybe I'll have to bring some.  Having smoked gator would be appropriate if Piney is willing to give it a shot.  If you ask Flash the gator won't even be the least bit bruised up.

Sumo, are you willing to coordinate the fix-ens again.  I know it's still early but I'm hoping Liz and I can ride our bikes to this one.  I'll bring a bit of Jam, a small ice chest with a couple of pounds of gator tail if Jerry is willing and if you are interested I'd like y'all to try my baked beans.

Al


----------



## flash

Hey, I would rather have Gator Tail, Tigers taste like chit.


----------



## jaxgatorz

ROFL !!!


----------



## sumosmoke

I'll be glad to coordinate the sides for the Fall gathering. No problem with it last time and eveyone seemed to be fine with it. Jerry, we'll get to talking, soon, about the stuff :)


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Sounds good.  Alblancher, I can make some gator boudin.  Can get gator at the local market.  That sounds like a good idea...


----------



## alblancher

Thanks Laurel and Steve


----------



## pineywoods

Is it October yet


----------



## jaxgatorz

No darnit... But if you look really hard, u can see it from here..


----------



## pineywoods

Ok a little problem has come up. I am having surgery on my elbow the middle of next month and from what they say I'll still be pretty useless by the time of the gathering. So we're gonna need some people to step up and handle doing everything or I'd have to cancel and I really hate to do that. So who will step up and help us out. The lang ain't that hard to run and everything you need should be right there


----------



## grouper sandwich

I've got your back Jerry.


----------



## eman

Jerry , 
 I won't know if we are going to make it till the 1st of oct. But if we are there the wife and i will both do whatever is needed.
                     Bob


----------



## irishteabear

If I make it down, you can count on me too.


----------



## rio_grande

Way it is looking provided nothing stupid happens I will take on whatever requested. Lets cordinate so If I need to bring anything I don't get there and find out it is in Indiana. Looks like I will be solo unless we can find someone to take the kids for the weekend. 

I have never run anything as fancy as a Lang,,, but I think I could chip in,,, Last I saw Jerry has a GOSM and I am pretty decent on it,,,


----------



## helljack6

I'm still planing on coming if'n I can convince the better half that spending almost $400 to fly down for a weekend of Q'ing is really an investment rather than a vacation. If I make it, i'll chip in where ever I can and i'll bring the chopsticks! Can't have Q with the proper eating utensils!


----------



## jaxgatorz

I think i can run a lang...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Plus i plan on showing up alot earlier on Friday this time ... I will do whatever u need me to.. You will still be able to drink rum slushees, right?


----------



## alblancher

My plans are now up in the air.  I laid the bike down on the first day of vaction in Arkansas.   6 broken ribs, broken collar bone, broken clavical, lacerated spleen and busted ankle.  7 days in the hospital and just got back home Saturday.  11 hrs bouncing in the truck to get home.  I'm healing fast but I understand that ribs and shoulders take a while.  I still  have you on the schedule but I'll have to see if traveling and sleeping on the ground is possible.

Just wanted to let my friends on SMF know.

Al


----------



## irishteabear

Laying the bike down is NOT a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad you weren't hurt worse.  I hope you heal quickly with little pain.


----------



## pineywoods

Dang Al hope you heal quick I'm sure your not feeling to great right now. If you get better you can make your brother do all the work you'll have an excuse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Whether you can make it or not keep us posted on how your doing


----------



## alblancher

Thanks

As you know getting away from the pain meds as soon as possible is important so i expect to do a bit of grin and bear it for a couple of days.  Cant work on Darvacet.

Al


----------



## flash

Dang, this must mean no Tiger Hor d'oeuvres?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I probably will have to go out and trap that dang Gator also 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry about the accident though, those bikes can be tricky.


----------



## sumosmoke

Al - I'm just catching up on things and am so shocked to hear about your accident. I bet Liz is taking good care of you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Definitely wish a speedy recovery for you!!

To the others that are attending the gathering: 

As we did for the past gathering, for those that want to pitch in to the "grocery pot" in lieu of bringing food items, please shoot me a PM. Last time we had enough people chipping in that it only came to $25 per person, and we had PLENTY of food. In fact, I think Jerry may still be eating leftovers ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let's shoot to have an RSVP date of Sunday, 9/20/09. 

Looking forward to meeting some new faces, and re-visiting with old friends!


----------



## pineywoods

The time is getting closer and I'd like to take this opportunity to invite anybody that wants to come we have gotten lots of new members from Florida and the south in general. So ya'll come on out its a fun weekend come for the weekend or for the day


----------



## rio_grande

Rsvp me Laurel I am in on the food chip in. Let me know if we need any beef, I have several roasts in the freezer. 

If possible I will be down on thursday.


Al you will do anything to keep from cookin me gator. Hope you get better


----------



## sumosmoke

Bump!! 

Time to start the countdown until the 3rd Annual N. FL Gathering!! Only a month out, folks. Hope we see some new faces, and some familiar ones, too!!


----------



## tomn

New member here and 1st post.

We'll be on our way to FL for the winter late Oct. But we may be able to get out of Pittsburgh earlier. We'll be headed to Crystal River via I-95/FL200/US301.

Where is this N. FL gathering located???

 -Tom


----------



## fmcowboy

So what is the plan of events? Seein' if I can swing this. Which are the main days and are there certain times or events planned?


----------



## pineywoods

Tom I sent you a PM your certainly more than welcome and I still have some RV spots available. What I didn't say in my PM was that from camp to Crystal River is a 3.5-4 hour easy drive at the speed limit.

If you have a tent or an RV bring it and the family and come spend the weekend with us theres plenty of room at the camp. People will be arriving Thursday night, Friday, and probably some on Saturday. Since most will arrive Friday we'll throw something together for dinner and kinda sit around the campfire or cookshed and kinda get to know each other and bs a bit. We may even do some prep work for the big smoke on Saturday. Saturday we'll crank the smokers early and have some breakfast probably fixed in the kitchen unless somebody is getting up real early 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 A day of kinda what ever seems some people like playing with the wood splitter while others like to eat some snacks and bs and others will be getting the feast ready. Saturday night will be more of the same just enjoying the company and the fire. Many people will eat breakfast Sunday morning and break camp and head home while others will just chill and leave when they get good and ready too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Its really a laid back kinda weekend with some good food and some good people. There is plenty of room to roam and its pretty quiet out there other than us. If you can't make the weekend at least try to make Saturday


----------



## sumosmoke

BUMP!!! Looks like we're going to have a good turnout, so far!


----------



## pineywoods

Sounds like we'll have a decent crowd but we can always have a bigger one if you can make it come join us.


----------



## rio_grande

I am getting fired up now, Trying to fit all the work that needs done between now and then before the 7th. 

Let me know what I owe ya Laurel.


----------



## sumosmoke

As soon as I get back from vacation, I'll be blabbing with Jerry to figure out "the goods" list and will email everyone the cost. 

This will be fun :)


----------



## ganny76

Count me in.  I am going to make the trek over.  No weddings this year.


----------



## rio_grande

Well guys thanks to some really unexpected faimly and situation problems I am out for this trip. Have agood time, wish we were going to be there. 
Jeff


----------



## pineywoods

Jeff wish you were coming down now I gotta eat your share of oysters 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hopefully you can make the next one


----------



## pineywoods

Ok we are less than two weeks away and trying to figure food and things so it would be nice to know who's going to attend if your coming post it and how many your bringing. I'm looking forward to meeting some new people and spending some time with those that I've already met.


----------



## irishteabear

I'm coming.  I'm bringing just me.


----------



## eman

2 coming  from cajun country.


----------



## sumosmoke

I'll be there Fri night (for the wknd), and will have a friend arrive on Saturday.


----------



## alx

Have a competition this weekend.One day i would love to drive on down and hang for a week..........Have Fun-TAKE CARE FOLKS!!!!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Count me in........ Will know later this week if i can make it on Fri or Sat......


----------



## grouper sandwich

I'll be there, at the latest, Friday late morning. May come out after work on Thursday but I would have to leave to go back to Tally to pick up the oysters on Friday morning (the seafood house gets them in Friday mornings).

Also, I have a portable shower enclosure/tent that I use for camping. Jerry and I had intended to build a shower in time for the event but things just didn't work out. So, I'm bringing the shower tent and a 5 gallon solar shower. Everyone is welcomed to use it. However, you may want to pop into to Wally World and pick up a solar shower for your own personal use since they take a couple of hours to heat up and only last one or two people. I checked last night and the Wally by me had them on the shelf in the camping section for $7. Trust me, after a day or two a good wet down will feel mighty fine.

They look like this
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=8586959


----------



## jaxgatorz

I thought the water hose felt just fine last time


----------



## jaxgatorz

geez,,is that all that's coming???? Anyways Jerry.....I will be there on fri morn,,,,,,lemme know what i need to bring sir,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mballi3011

We are coming to enjoy and meet everyone. The wife and I will be there for sure with Dawn in tow. I see that grouper is bring a shower get up so I dont need the one I was bringing so let me know jerry or laurel if I can bring anything to help.


----------



## sumosmoke

I'm working on the grocery list as we speak. Already have a couple names that will be contributing to the "grocery fund". Please shoot me a PM (if you haven't already) letting me know if you want in on this. 

Got approved for a 1/2 day off on Friday so I plan on arriving at camp around 5pm.


----------



## sumosmoke

Just a friendly reminder to bring your beverage of choice with ya (alcoholic or nonalcoholic). Jerry has an ice machine so there won't be a shortage of ice to load the cooler up with.


----------



## pineywoods

I'll be headed to camp in a few hours to start getting stuff ready and chill for a few days. Looking forward to a fun weekend


----------



## ron50

Have fun y'all.


----------



## pineywoods

Ok I'm here and the camp grass is cut 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I brought a whole pig split in half, two butts, a brisket, venison backstraps, bacon, summer sausage, and some jelly. I got in yesterday and Groupersandwich was good enough to come help me unload he even came back today and helped me switch from the finish mower to the bush hog so tomorrow I'll start on the roads.


----------



## sumosmoke

Glad to hear all went well at the camp, Jerry. It was good of Brian to help ya unload some stuff. 

Can't wait until this wknd!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Yeah, me either Laurel. It's gonna be GREAT! Question is, who's a player for the SABT's this time?


----------



## rio_grande

Enjoy eveeryone, Way it looks I will be in the rain for the next two days then workin my tail off till next Friday.....


----------



## DanMcG

Well, how about a update. Or are ya'll havin to much fun?


----------



## pineywoods

All have arrived we have had dinner but now Laurel and Brian have gone to buy more booze 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Oh Ganny is MIA evidently ain't heard a word from him


----------



## beer-b-q

Remember to take lots of Qview for those of us that couldn't be there...


----------



## ronp

OH OH.


----------



## pineywoods

Now that bottle is about empty they may have to go for another


----------



## ronp

Oh ****!! Sounds like a good time to me, wish I was there.


----------



## bmudd14474

If Jerry wouldn't hit the bottle so hard. Geez. LOL Glad all is well


----------



## DanMcG

Wow!! you guys ran out of booze after a few hours? Thats my kind of party.


----------



## alblancher

Wish I was there,  I remember that when Laurel starts drinking her stories get real funny.

BTW   Lee Courso picked the Tigers in tonight's game so us LSU fans may as well conceed right now and worship at the TEEBOO shrine!


----------



## beer-b-q

Sounds to me like any mod that is there isn't going to be very useful for a few days after the party ends...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't hit the tequila too hard and tell us who gets the worm...


----------



## gnubee

Don't be too hard on Jerry, after all He has a boo boo on his arm and may need a little comforting from time to time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yep running out of booze in the first couple of hours does sound like my kind of party. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wish I could have been there.


----------



## the dude abides

Alright lets get some pictures up so we can have some faces to go with all these famous names!

Have fun everyone!


----------



## ron50

Ditto on the pics.

Remember, without Qview it never happened


----------



## chefrob

some may want it that way!


----------



## ellymae

PARTY FOUL!!!!!!
If you are running out of booze that early you didn't start with nearly enough. 

Let's see the pics.


----------



## jaxgatorz

The gathering was greeat as always and i'm sure there will be some pics up soon.....  Thanks again Jerry and Karen, I had a blast and look forward to the next one !!!


----------



## sumosmoke

Here's to another successful gathering in the books. Was most fun meeting up with Jerry and his wife, Mike, and Brian, and really enjoyed meeting Dawn and Mark! 

Mark took a majority of the pics so we'll have some up soon.


----------



## pineywoods

It was another fun gathering and thanks to all those that came. I didn't take many pics as it seems I wasn't allowed to do much of anything 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The weather was not good this weekend its was hot and then wet with lots of rain Saturday. Mark got more pics and I expect he'll be posting them in the next day or two.


----------



## ronp

Looks like a great spread there. I am sure everyone got full and happy.


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks like we have to ID them from hands and Knees...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Looking Spread...


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks like you ate well. Cant wait to see the rest of the pictures from Mark.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Looks like we missed the good weather by 1 weekend.Next weeks forecast--Highs in the low 70's and lows in the 50's  darnit


----------



## scarbelly

Man it sure looks like a great time was had by all - we need to work on a West Coast version of this.


----------



## rivet

YUM...great feast! We need more pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You all should have at least posed for a group shot!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Hey Rivet, thanks for sending the salsa. The habenero was Da BOMB! How can get my hands on a jar or 12 of that stuff?


----------



## cowgirl

Did I miss the group pics?


----------



## beer-b-q

They can't post pics of faces, too many of them are on the TV show *"America's Most Wanted"*...


----------



## jaxgatorz

lol Jeanie..Mark took most of the pics( since a few of us forgot our cameras) and he just hasn't posted em yet.....


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Mike! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Paul....lol!


----------



## alx

Looks like you rocked this one....


----------



## pineywoods

It was so much fun lets do it again. The dates for the next North Florida Gathering will be *October 9th 10th and 11th, 2009* we hope ya'll can come join us. People are welcome to come for the weekend or for the day. There is plenty of room for tents and I do have some spots with electric and water for RV's. The property is NW of Tallahassee and close to I-10. If camping is not your thing there are hotels and motels in the area and you can find the phone numbers for them in one of the links below. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72327

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73023


Any questions you may have ask and we'll try to answer them. If you want an RV spot please PM me as they are limited.


----------



## mcp9

ok.  i think i am going to try to make it this time.  NW Fl gathering 2 was during my daughter's bday.  im over in foley al, not too far.  i will know more as we get closer.


----------



## grouper sandwich

WooHoo!


----------



## irishteabear

It's already on my calendar. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope to see you there!


----------



## ganny76

I am in.  Hopefully no weddings get planned that weekend.  If so, I may just have to skip them.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Ganny, don't forget the "smoothie" mx for the "smoothie king".


----------



## jaxgatorz

Count me in !!  Some1 has to help nick split wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## sumosmoke

Can't wait to attend the 3rd Gathering!! Woohoo!!


----------



## mballi3011

Count us in from the other side of Fla. I'll start pickin up sticks I don't think I can swing an ax for splitting wood.


----------



## pineywoods

They don't swing the axe either they seem to like the log splitter tho. We hope to see some new faces this time and remember its a family event so if ya can talk them into it bring the family


----------



## bcfishman

Mballi,

You can come under one condition.

You gotta leave that chair on your deck at home. If you do bring it, there's a good chance it will fall victim to the weed burner.

Anyways, it ought to be a ton of fun.


----------



## alblancher

Florida is at Tiger Stadium that Saturday night.  How many of you Florida State guys are going to pull for the Tigers?

Putting it on the calandar.  Looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## goobi99

thats funny! i dont care who you are! gotta love college ball!


----------



## pineywoods

I sure hope I get a chance to get my flag pole up before the gathering 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Prolly have to add razor wire to protect it


----------



## jaxgatorz

LOLOL..We actualy may out number those slimey noles 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... Or u could just paint a goalline around it... Im sure that it would take longer than the weekend for them to cross it


----------



## jaxgatorz

bumpity bump


----------



## mcp9

for those who went to the first N fla gathering last october, how was the weather?


----------



## pineywoods

The weather was perfect for last Octobers gathering is was a little warm during the day but not hot and the evenings were cool enough we could sit around a camp fire but not cold. October is a tough month to guess the weather tho last year we had a couple freezes and also had some high eighties so just no telling


----------



## sumosmoke

On Sunday morning (of the last fall gathering) it got down into the upper 30s as a cold front was coming through. Thought it was perfect for a great fall day!


----------



## eman

Ifn Me and the misses show up can we run the purple and gold stars and bars up the flag pole ???
 Am going to try to make this one for sure!
           Bob


----------

